# Did anyone switch from the Galaxy Nexus to the S III?



## teh_g (Jun 6, 2011)

My wife has an upgrade coming up, and I am trying to decide if I want to steal it to get an S III. Has anyone moved from the Nexus to the S III? What are your thoughts on it?

It looks like development isn't as active on the S III, but Cyanogenmod and AOKP are here unofficially, which works for me. Anything else I should think about before the upgrade date comes up?


----------



## sneakysolidbake (Jun 8, 2011)

I did just to get one more upgrade in with unlimited data and I'd say its worth it. Both are great phones but I would try to have them side by side and compare them before ordering because it isn't really a huge upgrade and a lot of the differences between the two phones are user preference related. That being said, I have yet to have STABLE 3g on any aosp gsiii rom so far but its pretty usable.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## teh_g (Jun 6, 2011)

Hmm, good to know. I may get the upgrade for her, play with it a little while she uses stock and see if I get jealous. She would be pissed if I broke something on her phone like I do with her DX sometimes...

The hardware buttons seem like a step back to me. I really dig the soft buttons on the Nexus.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I'd say the differences are huge:

*better processor
*better GPU
*better screen
*double the RAM
*better battery
*better screen

3g works perfect on AOSP. Have you flashed one in over a month? Non issue...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

3G is stable on AOSP now but I'd say still not stock quality. Its getting there, and the random drops/handoffs are greatly improved though. I was out in a fringe area this weekend and its still +10 dBm or so from where I was on stock in the same area, but its not just constantly dropping in fringe areas anymore, so that's good.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

It's always been good for me, but I'm rarely on 3g. I'm in a great coverage area. 99% of the time I'm 4g.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Same here. Loving my s3. Battery life and screen is better and signal is just away better.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 "the best iPhone yet"


----------



## zakth (Jan 10, 2012)

I switched from the nexus to the s3. Very happy change for me.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rustyself (Nov 24, 2011)

Yep, best change i have made in phones. it really is no comparison.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

If you like the endless flashing of mods/ROMs available, stick with the GNex.

If you want the latest & greatest, go with the SIII.

The only reason I went with the S3, is because I got 2 bad GNex's. I didn't want to get stuck in the seemingly endless loop of replacements, that some others have gone through. So I went with the next best thing, the S3. I wish I would have stuck with VZW awhile longer & stuck with my GNex. Don't get me wrong, I like the S3, but it can be a pain at times with some of the small bugs on Jelly Bean & limited amount of dev support or ROM availability.

Today, I hear that there will be a dev edition Motorola RAZR HD (unlocked bootloader). Pretty sure I will be dumping my S3 for that when it is available. Moto build quality + radios + unlocked bootloader = WIN!


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

nhat said:


> I did. Buy the Razr Maxx HD *Developer Edition* and I'll trade you my SGS3 32gb on VZW.


Fixed


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Fixed


I'd be happy with the Razr HD. Still has a 2500mAh battery which is no slouch. Super AMOLED sealed the deal for me going back to Motorola. My only gripe will be the sealed battery in each phone even though I doubt it'll be necessary to have a spare battery.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

nhat said:


> I'd be happy with the Razr HD. Still has a 2500mAh battery which is no slouch. Super AMOLED sealed the deal for me going back to Motorola. My only gripe will be the sealed battery in each phone even though I doubt it'll be necessary to have a spare battery.


The battery would be my only gripe as well. I'll deal with it though. To be back on Moto's build quality will be nice. I worry about dropping my Samsung phones. My past Moto's are just tanks & I've never even flinched when I dropped them.


----------



## teh_g (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah, if only there was a discounted on contract dev RAZR.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

I switched from gnexus to s3 and I'm extremely satisfied. On CM10 AND KToons kernel

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2

edit: i had 8 Gnex FRU's prior to GS3


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

I also switched from a VZW GNex to a VZW S3. I'm loving it so far, and I had been pretty satisfied with my Nexus. I was getting VERY frustrated with the horrid battery life though, and that just led me on to thoughts of how the phone is already dated in comparison. I know that'll technically happen with the S3, but it was such a huge jump from where I was that I'll be able to live with that thought longer. Loving my S3 every minute. I've used every type of ROM out there, AOSP, MIUI, and I'm currently using Bean's build 10 (TouchWiz) as my daily driver.


----------



## BeADroid (Dec 23, 2011)

I switched from the Gnex to the S3. Loving it, the battery life is so much better. I have run all the Roms and have BMCs AOKP brick builds as my daily driver. However bean build is nice if you want the stock touchwiz feel.

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## erept0r (Jan 14, 2012)

I've also switched from GNex to S3. Battery is better, but not great, I still need a boost charge durring the day or keep my spare battery charged. I had JB on my GNex before I sold it and it was great. AOKP has a great ROM for GNex. There's still quite a few minor irritants on the S3 that keep me wishing I had held out for a while longer. The GNex is a solid phone with great ROMs to choose from and mature development. Depending on when your own upgrade credit is coming due I'd hold off.


----------



## bigboy30281 (Jul 2, 2012)

I've had my new GSIII for a week now. Rooted, unlocked bootloader running CM10 and I love it!!! Battery life is a lot better and the screen is big and beautiful. Only thing I can't get apps on my sd card, but other than that great phone. Hope the next Nexus is close to this


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

I came from a nexus also and they're both great phones but the s3 has the edge in a couple of ways. Battery there is no comparison I can go 16-17 hrs without a charge on 4g no WiFi with at least 3-4 hrs. My signal on the s3 is really good and last but not least SD slot. The nexus has it on dev community but not by much anymore as we have Aokp, cm10, miui, and for those that luv them sum tw there's that also.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

jr313 said:


> I came from a nexus also and they're both great phones but the s3 has the edge in a couple of ways. Battery there is no comparison I can go 16-17 hrs without a charge on 4g no WiFi with at least 3-4 hrs stock battery. My signal on the s3 is really good and last but not least SD slot. The nexus has it on dev community but not by much anymore as we have Aokp, cm10, miui, and for those that luv them sum tw there's that also.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## das7771 (Jun 24, 2011)

I have had every single high end phone verizon has released in the past 3-4 years including the gnex. The S3 is the first phone that I actually want to keep. I am an adult that was diagnosed with ADD back in the early eighties and I get very very bored with my devices(and every thing else) and upgrade either subsidized or at full price every time better hardware is released(I have four additional lines for the family and I constantly steal their upgrades.). The S3 is the first phone that has totally kept me busy. I have the best 3g/4g connection and hand off than any other device i have owned, at least in my area. Srceen is very nice and to me the form factor is perfect. I really do love almost(I say almost) everything about this phone. The only other device I currently look forward to is the new moto devices. IMO Moto has the best build quality but dam sometimes it takes for ever to unlock and mod their devices. I will be keeping the S3 for some time until a really badass 4 core device comes out. I am really pleased with how easy sammy makes it to unlock and mod their devices even on verizon.

With the SD card slot, screen quality, thiness of the device and better service the S3 is just a great all around phone. I also now prefer the S4 chipset over the TI 4460 or what ever the gnex uses. I do not miss my gnex one bit.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## zer0ed77 (Jun 27, 2011)

Seems a lot of people switch from the Nexus to S III. I think the S III is an amazing phone, but unless it is the Dev Version, I cannot imagine why one would do so, especially if they already have a Nexus. I did not switch. To switch would almost render my original reason for getting it pointless. I found it odd to see a lot of the key Gummy devs switch to the S III. Then again, they quit the ROM, so... Anyway, Nexus all the way. I have played with the S III quite a bit. I find it to be great, but in its stock state, it is a mess. The Touch Wiz overlay is awful. It runs the phone down.


----------



## androidfanatic (Dec 28, 2011)

The Galaxy Nexus on Verizon was big leap from the HTC Evo on Sprint. Gingerbread and the phone had constant issues with storage management. I remember having to twiddle with a2sd to move my apps off the internal memory all the time and having problems with it. The GN solved all of those hassles and provided a relatively pure Google experience. I love the lack of skins and close access to the fruits of the source code.

Like some of the other posters here, I feel that GN is dated now. The battery life and radio are terrible. I would like to improve both without losing that Google experience. The S3--with the dev model?--can't promise the same Nexus purity but decent community effort.

I can probably hold off a few more months, say in Jan 13, before making a switch. I'll still have a year left on my VZW contract. Any ideas on how I can get the S3 at a reasonable price? I'm hoping to see a price drop though I don't expect the same drastic drop we've seen for the GN (GSM). Since I'm stuck on LTE, I have to buy a S3 from the second hand market if I don't it from Verizon.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

zer0ed77 said:


> Seems a lot of people switch from the Nexus to S III. I think the S III is an amazing phone, but unless it is the Dev Version, I cannot imagine why one would do so, especially if they already have a Nexus. I did not switch. To switch would almost render my original reason for getting it pointless. I found it odd to see a lot of the key Gummy devs switch to the S III. Then again, they quit the ROM, so... Anyway, Nexus all the way. I have played with the S III quite a bit. I find it to be great, but in its stock state, it is a mess. The Touch Wiz overlay is awful. It runs the phone down.


Dev version is redundant and unnecessary. Have you checked the Development section here? We have an unlocked bootloader leak. That's why GNex users are switching to the S3. Because its really quite a jump in hardware, especially with radio reception on the CDMA GNex being so notoriously bad, along with build issues. Also camera, battery, screen, RAM, CPU... the list goes on.


----------



## Exodus (Jan 17, 2012)

Goose306 said:


> Dev version is redundant and unnecessary. Have you checked the Development section here? We have an unlocked bootloader leak. That's why GNex users are switching to the S3. Because its really quite a jump in hardware, especially with radio reception on the CDMA GNex being so notoriously bad, along with build issues. Also camera, battery, screen, RAM, CPU... the list goes on.


couldn't have said it better. That is why I switched lol. I love AOKP and this phone has it and it is smooth as hell


----------



## enik (Aug 21, 2011)

I decided to keep both







if you like rooting go nexus if you want horsepower go s3

Sent from my iPride 6g


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

I got a sweet deal on a S3 from craigslist. The guy had a blackberry, used the S3 for a week, and went back to his blackberry. Yeah, go figure that one out









I still have my GNex. I've had the S3 for less than a week, but I have not powered up the GNex since I took out the sim card. Just about everything is better on the S3: battery life, signal reception, call clarity, 4G/3G handoff, screen, loudspeaker, camera, app speed (TiBU batch operations and recovery backups are much faster). The only thing I miss about the GNex are the softkeys. I don't care for the S3 home button, but I guess it will grow on me.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

sublimaze said:


> I got a sweet deal on a S3 from craigslist. The guy had a blackberry, used the S3 for a week, and went back to his blackberry. Yeah, go figure that one out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soft keys

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=29739389&postcount=122


----------

